

United we stand - DenGorbachev
https://medium.com/life-tips/32e8d4a06de1

======
dermatologia
Thanks for letting me know about website medium.com and post about
multitasking which looks like created when multitasking :) In response I'll
notice [http://lasermed.pl](http://lasermed.pl) which is quite a interesting
place in Warsaw, Central Europe as well as say that not always everything is
what it seems to be

